# water clarity



## Elizabeth (Apr 9, 2012)

*pc Hi Thoughtful People. I know relatively nothing to keeping my little cory cats evidently, and need guidance. I had my clouder of 14 cats in a 33 gal TALL aquarium, and a month ago moved them to a brand new 20 gal.*pc In the other tank the water was cloudy, and two days in this new set up, the water became cloudy also. I have done water changes and keep cutting back on the catfood, but the water continues to be cloudy. 

I need prompting to know what information to give if further is necessary. I soaked my mopani wood about 2 months before adding it, I change the filters with some frequency, I have a bio wheel in there. I suspect all the brands of food can't be causing cloudiness? I'm later today feeding one Hakari algae wafer and 2 bottom feeder wafers. Tomorrow I'll feed 10 shrimp pellets. And I just keep going every other day with these two foods.

I'd appreciate any help cause my cats are really hiding in the underbrush of the natural decorations. *pc Elizabeth


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would try killing the lights and stopping all food additions to clear up the tank. Usually it clears up in a few days but it can take 2 weeks sometimes.

Then continue with less slghting and feeding and adjust to where the water staye clear (less of both) but the fish and plants (if any) thrive (more).

my .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If its a bacterial bloom killing the lights and all won't help a bit, it will just have to run its course.

What kind of cories is this, 14 in a 20 gal sounds a bit much unless they are pygmy.


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for responding. I love my cats & did a couple months of research before finally deciding to move these 14 from the 33 gal to this 20. (I don't think they're pygmies -- again, lack of education in the fish world. My aqua clouder is a combo of Spotted, Gray & Albino cats.Largest is not quite 2inches.) I was given the 33 gal, really deep, aquarium by my mother years ago. For 12 years, it housed 2 Angels -- one with a swim bladder issue and she died. I was very sad and felt the remaining Angel was lonely. Over some time, due to the aggressive nature of Angels and their territorialism, and wanting "Oscar" to have company, I introduced my first 6 Spotted cats. The group seemed to do well together. They co-habitated for a couple years, then I purchased another few cats, read some more on how cats like population, and introduced several more. They seemed to be happy cats. Oscar passed about 2 months ago, and having always hated the deep aquarium, I landed on this 20 gal -- I went back and forth on whether there was enough floor space for the 14 -- then moved them and they seemed really happy -- might still be except they're mostly hidden -- either by the cozy decorations or by the clouded water. And, if this helps, it's not like the water is foggy, it's like I never soaked the piece of mopani wood for 2 months. 
Really? don't feed them AT ALL? How do they go without sustenance? I don't turn on the aquarium light cause it frightens them and the aquarium is mostly in a darkened room. If the collected opinion is that I should get a different that's bigger, I'll do that. Just do not want to go back to the deeper tank. (This 20 gal is about 4 inches shorter in floor space, same width as 33 gal -- but WAY shorter in height and I love it.
And, if anyone is still reading this lengthy writing, will it help to add that my daughter got into rescuing Bettas 6 months ago and, after doing much research about keeping them happy, decided to steer me to utilizing more different foods and different brands than I'd been feeding Oscar and his cats. Once I started changing, the cloudiness started, and VOILA, I've not hit on the right combo of food to not cause cloudiness. But maybe that's not it and I am just over feeding. So, back to the not feeding idea for a week. . . . How do fish exist without having to eat? 
thanks so much, Elizabeth


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

If the cloudiness popped up after you changed foods that may be the trigger. Try to cut back on your feeding and I bet that the water clears.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok, first thing, is the cloudy water brown? It could be tannins from the pieces of wood. Lots of water changes, added charchol to the filter (which needs changed about every 3 weeks ) or take the wood out and boil it for a few hours.

If the cloudyness is kind of milky white it's a bacterial bloom which will run its course. Also cut back on feeding, Feed 1/2 of what your feeding the cories. 14 cories = 7 shrimp pellets.

If the water has a green tinge, you will need to do a blackout. Which consists of completely covering the tank for about 4 to 5 days with a heavy blanket, not opening even to feed. Leave lights off for that time. Once time is up do a 75% water change to remove dead algae.


----------



## Elizabeth (Apr 9, 2012)

YES! Water is brown. I soaked this mopani wood for about 2 months, changing water twice but I did not boil it. Boil, changing water, and boil again? Unless differently directed, that'll be my technique.

I'm so grateful for the suggestion! Elizabeth


----------

